# Best Kindle Cover



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

What are the favorite Kindle covers among folks?  I'll be opening a new Kindle on Christmas morning and want to order a new cover for it.  Which do you suggest?
Thank you.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

It depends on what you want from it.

I love my Javaedge. I have the one that flips back, and it has a built in stand, very convenient.

I also have a Klear Kase.  I went backpacking through New Mexico with it in this case and it was fine.  Very helpful if you want a durable case, and it is water resistant.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a leather cover from Oberon Design. I love it! It adds weights to the Kindle and I can fold the cover back. It makes it feel like and actual book.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I love my lighted Amazon cover - that light has been really handy for reading in bed, reading during long car trips, and in low-light conditions. But I also have an Oberon and an external light. I use whichever suits my mood when I get up in the morning - I dress myself and I dress my Kindle! (Maybe one more cover...)


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

Tam said:


> I love my lighted Amazon cover - that light has been really handy for reading in bed, reading during long car trips, and in low-light conditions. But I also have an Oberon and an external light. I use whichever suits my mood when I get up in the morning - I dress myself and I dress my Kindle! (Maybe one more cover...)


Agree about the lighted Amazon cover. I prefer not to worry about batteries, so I like that it charges directly from the Kindle.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I love my non-lighted Amazon cover.  I don't really need the light because I have a great reading light over my bed and a travel light I'd never give up, plus I worried about the battery life draining (my main reason for upgrading).

As for the regular and lighted cover - the hinges are awesome!  They don't obstruct any part of the Kindle and hold it securely, it folds back nicely to hold and it's pretty durable.  The pebbled leather is a nice look and the colors are great!


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

I've used my M-Edge Latitude cover and accompanying M-Edge light since late February on my K2i. I think I've replaced the batteries on the light twice, maybe. The M-Edge has taken a bit of a beating - I'm in Iraq - and has successfully protected my Kindle. (A friend with an Amazon cover ended up with a cracked screen.) 
Back home, I have an M-Edge Prodigy cover in saddle, which is fancier looking, but bulkier and doesn't keep dust out.
When I upgrade to the K3 when I return home, I'm looking at either the Noreve cover (I like the rail system) or maybe an Oberon for fancy, and perhaps a Saddleback Leather sleeve for minimalism, and a Latitude for any outdoorsy work. I'd love to get one of the floatable waterproof cases when M-Edge gets one up for the K3, too. I might get my husband one of those for the K2.
In short, there are so many options... that it makes for great shopping.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love my Oberon leather cover.  It is beautiful and functional.  I like to read in bed at night.  I either slip my hand between the cover and the Kindle, or loop the bungee over my finger in case I fall asleep while reading.  That way I never drop it.  My Mighty Bright Telescoping light attaches securely to the cover.

I also recommend a Peeramid Pillow.  I got mine at Amazon, but they also have them at drugstore.com.

Congrats on your upcoming Kindle present!  It was my favorite gift last Christmas!


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I also like my lighted leather cover. The light is convenient for low lighting/late night reading. Not needing batteries or having to position the light is huge for me. I hated having to do that with my Mighty Bright on my K2. I also like that the cover folds back easily. 

I"ve always been tempted by the Oberon covers, but if I got one, I still think I'd switch to the Amazon lighted cover for nighttime reading when I don't want to turn on a light in the room and risk waking up the baby/DH.

Joan - It really depends on what you're looking for. There are plenty of great covers out there, it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

Tam said:


> I love my lighted Amazon cover - that light has been really handy for reading in bed, reading during long car trips, and in low-light conditions. But I also have an Oberon and an external light. I use whichever suits my mood when I get up in the morning - I dress myself and I dress my Kindle! (Maybe one more cover...)


I also have the Amazon lighted cover which is really nice and very well made, the light really does help in low-light conditions. I've even used the light in a lit coffee shop just to get a bit more added light, very nice cover. I'm also looking at getting a Oberon cover; they are sooooo nice looking. I just can't decide which one to get.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm schizo. I love both my Amazon lighted cover for traveling and my Oberon leather for around town. I recommend them equally.

 

The Amazon lighted cover is sturdy enough to go anywhere and the light has come in handy many times for me in lower light situations, It is also trim for a cover yet it still protects.

The Oberon is a thing of beauty and I love its solid feel. I get compliments all the time.

Both of these fit into my handbags that I bought because of the handbag thread.


----------

